# Taal Volcano records 9 'small' phreatomagmatic bursts —PHIVOLCS



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

By GISELLE OMBAY, GMA News

*Published *January 30, 2022 9:48am


The Taal Volcano in Batangas is at “increased unrest” after recording nine small phreatomagmatic bursts in the past 24 hours, the Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (PHIVOLCS) reported on Sunday.
advertisement

In an advisory, PHIVOLCS said the bursts lasted for 10 seconds to two minutes.
Taal Volcano also had 31 volcanic earthquakes including 14 volcanic tremors that lasted one to three minutes.
It also generated a “voluminous” 2000-meter tall plume which drifted southwest and northeast.
Moreover, it also emitted 10,036 tonnes of sulfur dioxide (SO2) on Saturday.
The Taal Volcano however remains under Alert Level 2, which means “probable intrusion of magma at its depth can lead to magmatic eruption,” according to PHIVOLCS.

In a Super Radyo dzBB interview on Sunday morning, PHIVOLCS director Undersecretary Renato Solidum Jr. said these bursts are only “short lived’ and are not that strong.

“Pagdating sa pagsabog, hindi naman ito ganoon kalakas pero delikado ‘pag nasa isla. ‘Yung mga nasa paligid na mga lugar sa baybayin ng Taal Lake ay kailangan nang maging alerto,” he said.

(When it comes to explosions, it’s not that strong but it’s dangerous for those on the island. People residing in the areas around Taal Lake need to be on alert.)

Solidum reminded the public that even though there are no major bursts, the amount of gas emitted by the volcano may be dangerous for their health.

“Ang nangyayari sa Taal Volcano ay normal na mga pangyayari sa kasalukuyang Alert Level number 2. Patuloy ang paglabas ng gas na minsan on the average ay 10,000 tonnes per day. Ito ay masyadong mataas kung kumpara natin nu'ng simula tayo mag-measure February last year na 3,000 mahigit lamang,” he said.

(What is happening at Taal Volcano are normal events for Alert Level 2. Gas emissions will continue on an average of 10,000 tonnes per day. This is however too high compared to when we started measuring it in February last year which was just around 3,000.)

Solidum however stressed that while there is no indication yet to raise Alert Level 3 over Taal Volcano, there is a possibility that this may happen if the bursts will intensify and emit more solid materials.
Under Alert Level 2, entry to Taal Volcano Island which is the Permanent Danger Zone (PDZ) is prohibited. Occupancy and boating on Taal Lake, as well as flying any aircraft close to the volcano are also not allowed.
PHIVOLCS also reminded that hazards such as volcanic earthquakes, stream, phreatic, or gas-driven explosions, minor ashfall, and lethal accumulations or expulsions of volcanic gas may occur. *—KG, GMA News*


Taal Volcano has several mini eruptions

Taal Volcano Facebook FILVOLICS Link


----------

